#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Αγροτεμάχιο εκτός σχεδίου και (μάλλον) μερικώς εντός οικισμού

## howard_roark

Σπανίως μου τυχαίνουν δουλειές εκτός σχεδίου αλλά η συγκεκριμένη είναι (δυστυχώς) για συγγενή κατά παράβαση όλων μου των θεωριών και ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να ασχοληθω τουλαχιστον στα αρχικα.

Αναφέρω προκαταβολικά την ασχετοσύνη μου επι του θεματος και αναμένω παραπομπή στα σχετικά έγγραφα ώστε να μάθουμε και κάτι.

Το θέμα:

Αγροτεμαχιο εκτος σχεδίου, γυρω στα 8 στρεμματα, στα όρια γραμμης που οριζει περιοχη εντος οικισμού (μαλλον ειναι ενα μικρο τριγωνακι εντος οικισμου)

Απο τον κεντρικο δρομο, υπαρχει "αγροτικος δρομος" (ετσι χαρακτηριζεται στο τοπογραφικο των συμβολαιων) που καταληγει σε γωνια του αγροτεμαχιου. 

Στο τοπογραφικο που ανεφερα υπαρχει δηλωση τοπογραφου οπου αναφερει οτι το αγροτεμαχιο ειναι αρτιο και οικοδομησιμο. Το αγροτεμαχιο ειναι προιον χρησικτησιας με υπογραφες και των ιδιοκτητων των ομορων πως συμφωνουν με τα ορια (πρωτη φορα το ειδα αυτο. συνηθιζεται?)

Εγω ο ασχετος ερωτω λοιπον : 

1) δεν απαιτειται προσωπο καποιων αρκετων μετρων (25? 40?) επι δρομου για την αρτιοτητα? αρκεί το αγροτικο δρομακι? 

2) αν οντως υφισταται αρτιοτητα επι του αγροτεμαχιου, και μερος του ειναι τελικα όντως εντος οικισμου, το "οικοπεδο" που μπορουμε να κοψουμε εντος οικισμου θα ειναι τυφλο. "Παιρνει" προσβαση απο το αρχικο αγροτεμαχιο (με δρομο που θα δημιουργηθει απο τον ιδιοκτητη) και μεσω του αγροτικου δρομου να βγαινει στον κεντρικο?

Τελος, υπαρχει καπου η σχετικη νομολογια μπας και ξεστραβωθουμε? Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

1)Όχι,δεν απαιτείται.Εκτός κ αν έχει δημιουργηθεί μετά την 31.12.2003,τότε μόνο θέλει ΚΑΙ πρόσωπο.Αλλιώς καθόλου πρόσωπο,δεν είναι προϋπόθεση αρτιότητας σε τόσο μεγάλη έκταση.Τεκμηρίωση:ΦΕΚ 270Δ/1985,άρθρα 1 κ 2.

2)Ναι,δια μέσου ιδιωτικής οδού.Τεκμηρίωση:πολλά πολλά ΦΕΚ και αποφάσεις ΣτΕ περί ιδιωτικών οδών.Βλέπε Η3-Η4 Ρωμαλιάδη.Βλέπε επίσης και ΦΕΚ 181 Δ-1985 για καθορισμό ορίων κ όρων δόμησης σε οικισμούς κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων (μάλλον εκεί είσαι) και Ν.Δ. 1923.

Για ό,τι άλλο θέλεις φίλε,ρωτάς.

c ya

----------


## howard_roark

Επανερχομαι επι του θεματος γιατι πηρα ολο το φακελλο στα χερια μου. Εχω δυο ερωτησεις. Μια περι αρτιοτητας και μια περι κατατμησης.

Στο συμβολαιο πωλησης του 2001 στον πελατη μου, αναφερεται το αγροτεμαχιο ως προιον χρησικτησιας για πανω απο 45 χρονια απο τον πωλητη. Πιο κατω αναφερεται οτι το αγροτεμαχιο περιηλθε στον πωλητη απο ατυπη παραχωρηση (δωρεα εν ζωη) απο τον πατερα του το 1950.

Στο τοπογραφικο του συμβολαιου εχουν υπογραψει οι ιδιοκτητες των ομορων οικοπεδων οτι αναγνωριζουν την ιδιοκτησια χωρις απαιτησεις.

Την ιδια μερα του συμβολαιου εγινε στην αρμοδια ΔΟΥ δηλωση χρησικτησιας που επισυναπτεται και πληρωθηκε σχετικος φορος κατα το συμβολαιο.

Αλλο σχετικο σχετικα με την "δημιουργια" του αγροτεμαχιου δεν υπάρχει (παλιος τιτλος ή αποφασεις δικαστηριων ή οτιδηποτε αλλο που ακουω κατα καιρους) . Εχω χαρτια δασαρχειου και δηλωση 651/77 περι αρτιοτητας.

Το τεμαχιο εχει εμβαδον 6,2 στρ και συνδεεται με "αγροτική οδό" μηκους πανω απο 150μ με το οδικο δικτυο του οικισμου.

Ποια η αποψη σας περι αρτιοτητας και χρησικτησιας? Ειμαστε καλυμμενοι θεωρείτε ? Δεν απαιτειται δικαστικη αποφαση για την χρησικτησια?

Οσον αφορα την "κατατμηση" : Κατα τον τοπογραφο στη δηλωση του 651 το αγροτεμαχιο βρισκεται "....εκτος σχεδιου και εντος ζωνης οικισμου προυφισταμενου του 1923...."

Απο αυτοψια δικη μου, μονο μια μικρη γωνια βρισκεται εντος οριων οικισμου. Ο πελατης μου θελει να κανει κατατμηση πχ 500 μ (ή οσο ειναι η αρτιοτητα στον οικισμο) στη γωνια εντος οικισμου και να προκυψει ενα οικοπεδακι, και στο υπολοιπο εκτος σχεδιου και εκτος οικισμου να χτισει για κεινον. Αρκει ο ορισμος "ιδιωτικης οδού" δια μέσου του εκτος σχεδιου και *εκτός* οικισμου κομματιου ωστε να αποκτησει προσωπο το νεο οικοπεδο? Δεν πρεπει αφου το οικοπεδο θα δημιουργηθει τωρα, να υπαρχει προυφισταμενο προσωπο επι οδού?

----------


## howard_roark

μαιστα, οσον αφορα την αρτιοτητα του αγροτεμαχιου για δομηση κατοικιας? θεωρειτε οτι ειμαστε οκ?

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

1.Να κατατμήσει με χρήση την κατοικία δεν μπορεί.Χρειάζεται πρόσωπο 25 μέτρων σε κοινόχρηστο δρόμο.*Μπορεί* όμως να κατατμήσει κ να οικοδομήσει *ΜΟΝΟ κοτέτσια* και *καταφύγια* (βλ. άρθρα 2 κ 3 του φεκ 270 Δ/1985)

2.Να οικοδομήσει στην *υπάρχουσα* κατάσταση εγώ λέω ΝΑΙ,μπορεί,καθώς το γήπεδο προϋπάρχει του 1977(άρα και του 2003) ,άρα δεν απαιτείται πρόσωπο,παρα μόνο *2*.000 τ.μ.

3.Για τη χρησικτησία:φίλε εδώ θα σου απαντήσω όπως όλοι:''ό,τι σου πουν από την Πολεοδομία''.Προσωπικά δεν ασχολούμαι με περιπτώσεις χρησικτησίας,για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αν δεν υπάρχει δικαστική απόφαση (και το 99,99% ΔΕΝ έχουν) τότε χρειάζεται διερεύνηση για την ισχύ της,οπότε αυτός ο χρόνος είναι ΚΑΜΜΕΝΟΣ.Κατά τη γνώμη μου ΜΟΝΟ με δικαστική απόφαση μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος.Ό,τι και να λένε οι συνάδελφοι,ούτε δικηγόροι είμαστε ούτε δικαστές.Και *αδιαφορώ* για την εμπειρία και την άποψη του καθενός επάνω στο θέμα.ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------

DOOM

----------

